# Mosel Valley



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi all
I fancy a trip down to the Mosel Valley. I have been looking at the previous forum posts, but there seems to be so many Stelplatz to choose from.
Would like to spend about 3 weeks there. What
I am looking for are sites on the river, (a bit of fishing would be nice) close to shops etc. Can
anyone help please?
Stan

Jim, Enkirch isn't listed on my tomtom POI


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Great choice of destination.. motorhome heaven. all the stelplatz are either on or very close to the river and most are within easy walking to the local shops .. 
The site at Enkirch is probably the biggest and it's impossible to miss, it must be about 1/2 ml in length .. great site, easy reach for shops and local pubs and restaurants .. 

Sorry, I don't know why it's not on your TT POIs .. I don't use them. 

Trier is a good kick off point and well worth a taking a couple of days to explore and to stock up at the local supermarket before hitting the valley proper. 

Jim


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Jim, there are so many stellplatze you will be amazed. we were moving about 10 mile a day, all on the river but it meanders so much the scenery is constantly changing.
If you start at Trier you can either use the official stellplatze or as we did save the 5 euros and stay on the big car park you pass on the way into the stellplatze, there were about a dozen camping-cars on the car park.
There is a bourne where you can empty and refill behind McDonalds opposite the carpark.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed the bit about fishing, to do it right you have to have a licence. to obtain one you have to take your english licence and a passport photo, not sure how much it is. or you can just sit on the bank and fish :lol: :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We are heading that way again on the 23rd july  were there two years ago and thoroughly recommend it to anybody who hasnt been. We stayed on a super site on the riverbank about 10 miles from Trier. We used it as a base for a few days and visited all the Roman sites in and around Trier. We also did the River boat trips etc. What beautiful scenery. I too am interested in the fishing if anybody knows about licences etc. This time we are going to travel more along the length of the valley and then up into the rhine valley and beyond. Any must do suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Just come back from the Mosel valley, spent three weeks there covering the world cup. I think Jim is right about starting at Trier, stellplatz at the messe park plus electricity 5 euros and Trier is a beautiful city. We stopped at about ten different stellplate altogether and my favorite three would be: 

MEHRING, 4.5 euro's a night to stay although electricity is charged extra, usually about 1.5 euro's a day. Also has shower and WC and a little bar that serves food and some excellent wine. Right next to the river with pitches very close to the river. 

WEHLEN (near Bernkastel) 6 euro's a night with electricity on the banks of the river with some great views and you can use the facilities at the campsite next door. 

ERNSCH 6 euro's a night with electricity about 100 metres from the river with the local cycle path across the road, situated next to a bar and restaurant who's facilities you can use. 

All the above are situated in vineyards where you feel obliged to try their wines. I thought France was the utopia for motorhomes, not anymore. 

Regards 
Phil 

P.S. The best free stellplatz was at a place call Kobern- Gondalf, a little difficult to find but well worth the effort with riverside views and a lovely little town. If you need any more info PM me


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi 
Many thanks to all for info.
Stan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Tony
Make sure you visit Bacharach (as in Bert- you old enough??  A lovely town. Walk up the many steps to Burg Stahleck-a castle, now a youth hostel. Walk up as far as you can-the views down onto the Rhine are worth it. Bacharach is on the West Ban,k south of Boppard. There's stellplatz there-small so you'd need to get there earlyish. Koblenz is also worth a few hours.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for that already noted the name.


----------

